

Ask HN: Large File Hosting? - johncole

We have a large file (a 1GB Raspberry Pi image) that we want to users to download.  Sourceforge files keep getting corrupted for some customers.  Is there a more reliable site for hosting large downloads?
======
adnanh
Torrents?

~~~
byoung2
Along those lines...
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/S3Torrent.htm...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/S3Torrent.html)

